
Browser benchmark battle January 2020 - Sami_Lehtinen
https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/15/browser-benchmark-battle-january-2020-chrome-firefox-edge-brave/
======
cpeterso
Browser benchmark battle January 2020: Chrome vs. Firefox vs. Chromium vs.
Chromium

~~~
anon463637
Lmao. I was thinking exactly this! ;@)

It's too bad they didn't benchmark on multiple platforms because there's no
Edge (stable) on Mac or Linux and the performance on other platforms likely
isn't identical.

~~~
zamadatix
Edgium for Mac was released as stable the same day as it was for Windows.

------
Thorrez
Off topic, but wow, this website has a bizzarre combination of 2 annoying
"features":

1\. splitting the article into a ton of tiny pages, and forcing you to click
to go to the next page

2\. infinite scrolling of different articles

This combination means that if you just read what is shown, you will read
1/10th of a ton of different articles, rather than anything coherent.

~~~
chrismorgan
“View all”: [https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/15/browser-benchmark-
battle-...](https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/15/browser-benchmark-battle-
january-2020-chrome-firefox-edge-brave/view-all/)

I recommend to HN mods that the URL be changed to this.

------
butz
I'd be interested browsers benchmarked by privacy, security, compatibility to
standards and UI/UX features.

~~~
zamadatix
Security is hard to quantify in a useful way. Compatibility to standards can
be quantified
[https://html5test.com/results/desktop.html](https://html5test.com/results/desktop.html)
but you'll find much debate in what counts as a "standard" vs what Google
released publicly as well as debate about things like proprietary video codecs
or DRM. Privacy gets debated much the same way and it's harder to quantify to
boot. UI/UX features can't really be benchmarked as much as a list of unique
features made for each and the question "do any of these seem useful to you?"
at the end.

These things would be interesting but I don't think a benchmark gives enough
of a picture as general text reviews would. Not that the way these performance
benchmarks were presented was very helpful in the first place.

------
brabel
TL;DR:

Chrome wins the benchmarks developed by Google. FireFox wins the benchmarks
developed by Mozilla. Edge wins most of the other benchmarks. Edge, Brave and
Chrome, being all based on Chromium, show almost exactly the same performance
(differences are so small as to probably be explained by noise).

------
zamadatix
Not that the benchmark is particularly useful but I find it interesting I get
such different results on the SunSpider benchmark compared to the article. The
article got FF ~725ms and Edgium ~344. My PC got FF ~133ms Edgium ~186ms. That
makes my relative FF performance on that test 3x higher overall, I wonder
where that variance comes from.

------
musicale
Safari?

~~~
pmontra
Nope, they benchmark only on Windows.

> We used Windows 10 in order to maintain a common platform, and because
> that’s what the majority of desktop users browse on.

~~~
bori5
Glad I’m in the minority of millions who doesn’t

~~~
antb123
Or the few people from china who are migrating off windows... or the few
people using android devices.

~~~
bradknowles
Or the billions using iOS.

------
antb123
mobile ?

